
TurboTax Sucks Ass - christefano
https://www.turbotaxsucksass.com/
======
christefano
From Hasan Minhaj and the team at Patriot Act on Netflix:

“TurboTax and other tax prep companies misled millions of Americans into
paying to file their taxes even though they could do it for free. That sucks
ass. … We think it should be easy to file your taxes - even if you still use
TurboTax. … File for free by clicking the links below.”

